# S0 Modul T-Concept XI 721



## Arne Buchwald (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

gestern habe ich unsere neue Telefonanlage  (T-Concept XI 721) in Betrieb genommen.
Als ich das zusätzliche 1S0-Modul in Betrieb nehmen wollte, merkte ich, dass eine Steckverbindung nicht vorhanden war. Wenn diese Verbindung gesetzt ist, ist es ein internes, sonst ein externes Modul.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, welche von den 4 Polen miteinander verbunden werden müssen und so habe ich in Google auch nichts Passendes gefunden.

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich ?


----------

